# Leather cleaning: 1 + 1 = 10!



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well neither of these things are new - Fiebing's Saddle Soap & Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - but I thought black grease on new deerskin gloves (yes Dear, that's why some sales items are final...) was a hopeless case. Wonder of wonders, it not only picked up all the grease, but left no sign behind - I can still give these away in perfect condition!


----------

